# 240sx s14a work on a system. Need speaker sizes etc...



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi, I looked at crutchfield and they did not have any info on the speaker sizes that are in my 240sx (97). I looked and found that the speakers in the s13 are 6", is this correct?

I got my deck in there it just sounds like @%$# with the stocks. Gonna put my subs in there, too.

Also, anyone know of a hole in the firewall that a 4ga cable could fit through to the battery? I'll take a look soon.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

*bump*

Need info on a hole in the firewall... I could not find one. And need to know what speaker sizes are, please.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The rear speakers are 4x6. The front speakers are 6.5. The hole in the firewall I drilled myself cuz I wanted a nice fit for my 0 gauge wire.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks. So from that info I can tell there is no hole existing. Well, I've done that before, sort of sucks.

Do you have a picture or could you describe where you drilled the hole?

0 guage is some fatty wire... what kind of system do you run with that?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

there should be a hole entering the passenger cabin from the wheel well. Take off the wheel well lining and there should be a rubber grommet in there


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Working on that right now. Damn that lining is going to be a bitch to remove. Are you certain there is a hole? I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I found a hole for wiring from the engine bay through the first wheel well lining, but now the trick is getting the back end of the lining open and checking for that grommet.

Can I go to any hardware store and get replacement plugs for the lining where it snaps in? Those @#@#$ are hard to remove, I already broke 3.


----------



## Smack'snissan (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hole in Firewall*

I did this when wiring my Amp . Follow the Cable from your Heat and air . It hits a conduit . I went right through the Conduit . No drilling and there was plenty of Space . Just a suggestion . The conduit can be found on the driver side close to the steering column .


----------

